# Autopilot Neural Network Edge Cases



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

So, about a month ago I met a herd of elk crossing the road. At night. I'm guessing the AI image processor probably hasn't been taught what an elk or deer looks like? I got up pretty close and no hint the car recognized the elk. On the other hand, the car is really good at recognizing motorcycles and bicycles and pedestrians recently. The other day some "Falling rocks" were actually in the road too, got me to wondering just how many of these edge cases I've seen and how a completely autonomous car would react to stuff like elk or rocks in the road. Fun to think about. Or a tree fallen across the road, that's happened here recently too. LOTS for the AI to learn I think.


----------

